# Mini and Live TV



## stangboy68 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 3 hooked to a Roamio 6 tuner tivo. It seems when the Roamio is recording too many shows, the mini is unable to view live TV. Is their anyway to hard set the mini so it will be able to view live TV no matter how many shows the Roamio is recording? My father is tech challenged, so when his mini equipped TV can't view live TV he can't watch TV. Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

No, you can't. 

Just tell him that when that happens, he can either watch a recorded show on the Mini or he can cancel one of the Roamio's current recordings so there is a tuner available for watching live TV on the Mini. Also tell him that if he goes from watching one TV to another, he should release the tuner the Mini is using back so it is available for the other Minis.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

I do wish they gave us a way to dedicate a tuner to a mini. We don't record many shows, but the tivo suggestions often keep lots of tuners busy.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

buckyswider said:


> I do wish they gave us a way to dedicate a tuner to a mini. We don't record many shows, but the tivo suggestions often keep lots of tuners busy.


You can stop it from recording suggestions.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You can stop it from recording suggestions.


Plus I don't think suggestions are supposed to keep a mini from taking the tuner when it's needed.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Plus I don't think suggestions are supposed to keep a mini from taking the tuner when it's needed.


They would because they already scheduled the recording, so if the Roamio used 6 tuners at 9PM, and you try to watch TV at 9:30PM, you're SOL. Not hard to go in and cancel/delete something though to free up a tuner. Good tuner management should avoid any issues.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, here's the thing. i don't WANT to have to manage my tuners. Record what i ask you to, and let me watch TV when I want to. Of course, if both these endeavors combined reach my tuner limit, then I've got decisions to make. Way too much other stuff in life going on to closely manage something else.

And sometimes I do find something interesting in the suggestions folder, so I'm hesitant to just turn it off. C'est la vie, I guess.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> Well, here's the thing. i don't WANT to have to manage my tuners. Record what i ask you to, and let me watch TV when I want to. Of course, if both these endeavors combined reach my tuner limit, then I've got decisions to make. Way too much other stuff in life going on to closely manage something else.
> 
> And sometimes I do find something interesting in the suggestions folder, so I'm hesitant to just turn it off. C'est la vie, I guess.


No matter what, you have to manage them at some level. It's just a heck of a lot easier to manage a 6-tuner TiVo than a 1-tuner, 2-tuner, or even a 4-tuner TiVo. There's no way around tuner management unless you have a massive number of tuners, way above what you could ever use, in one box. It's not hard to go in and cancel something if you need to free up a tuner to watch the news or something.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bigg said:


> They would because they already scheduled the recording, so if the Roamio used 6 tuners at 9PM, and you try to watch TV at 9:30PM, you're SOL. Not hard to go in and cancel/delete something though to free up a tuner. Good tuner management should avoid any issues.


Yes, but if you have 3 tuners recording season passes and 3 tuners recording suggestions - the Roamio will automatically release one of the suggestion tuners when accessed via the mini.

This is identical behavior if you try to access live tivo on a base tivo under the same scenerio.

The only time you find contention is if you are actively using all six tuners on the base tivo. Frankly, it is pretty rare that you will have six tuners all recording at the same time ( excluding suggestions)


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Yes, but if you have 3 tuners recording season passes and 3 tuners recording suggestions - the Roamio will automatically release one of the suggestion tuners when accessed via the mini.
> 
> This is identical behavior if you try to access live tivo on a base tivo under the same scenerio.
> 
> The only time you find contention is if you are actively using all six tuners on the base tivo. Frankly, it is pretty rare that you will have six tuners all recording at the same time ( excluding suggestions)


Oh, that's interesting. And if, for some reason you were using all 6, it would most likely only be for a minute, and if it wasn't, it's stuff you set up to record...


----------

